# Hickory or pecan burl?



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2015)

my cousin just went to work surveying land and found this today. He said it was a hickory but the bark where it hits the main beam looks line pecan to me. what do yall think


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2015)

The pecans are a true hickory, and it is often difficult to tell the difference without leaves and fruit. I'd say @Mr. Peet is your best chance to get it ID'd.

I'll move this to the ID forum for a better shot at getting help.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> The pecans are a true hickory, and it is often difficult to tell the difference without leaves and fruit. I'd say @Mr. Peet is your best chance to get it ID'd.
> 
> I'll move this to the ID forum for a better shot at getting help.


Thanks I didn't realize how I got it to that forum


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 16, 2015)

It looks to be Pecan. I think Kevin may have typed too fast. The "True" hickories are strongly ring-porous while the "Pecan" hickories are more often semi-ring-porous. So, when I said "Pecan" I referred to the pecan group, not the true hickories.

After a long wait and some superb "Hindsian" end grain sanding, we will all likely be able to place it in one group or the other. As for specific species, not a chance unless your cousin is a dendrologists that likes teasing and will fess up later...


----------



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2015)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes I put my fingers in gear before my brain. Many woodworkers don't know that pecan is hickory ( in the hickory genus _carya _just different species) that was my only point. Lumber suppliers will often sell hickory as pecan and 99% of the buyers can't tell the difference unless they take a loupe and know what to look for. Pecan is to hickory what persimmon is to ebony. Pecan is a type (species) of hickory i.e. _carya ovata_ and persimmon i.e. _diospyros texana_ is a type (species) of ebony. 

So if someone says _"pecan wood is hickory wood"_ they are not wrong. They are just not being specific enough to ID the species but naming only the genus. I'm sure this is all open to be ripped to shreds but it is my understanding of the matter.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 17, 2015)

Yup, looks like Pecan Hickory to me......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 17, 2015)

Kevin, If I upset you, sorry. If your busting my gulls, ok. Brue Hoadley's book basically puts most northern hickories (above I 70) in the true hickory group and several of the southern species in the "Pecan" group. Yep, all hickories to me. _Carya aquatic, cordiformis_ and _palmeri _are in the sub-section Apocarya, also know as the "pecan group", along with_ C. illinoinensis_.

None of this really matters at present, the burl score is what counts. Hope you get some nice product from those blanks Tony.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 19, 2015)

@Kevin this was all I was able to get but it was 100000% a pecan tree


----------

